# Alaskan cruise ship runs aground (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

More than 200 people are evacuated after a cruise ship runs aground off the coast of Alaska.

More from BBC News...


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Empress of the North*

Oh dear. Empress of the North is one of those US Flag fake stern-wheelers. As such she is largely exempt from all the special rules and taxes that Alaska imposes on other flag real cruise ships. I expect that the Alaskan Authorities will merely observe a diplomatic silence.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

It's also the third grounding she's had in barely more than three years of service--do we see a pattern here?


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

Jeff-I heard this is number four! Can't keep blaming it on a bad skipper, fog, etc.-I think she manuvers like a drunken pig on stilts by the look of her. Yet another example of why no sane man would board any "cruise ship", unless all the Scotch (whiskey to those of you across 'The Pond' to the east) you could drink was free. All the best to all-WILL


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Would appreciate info on this vessel please: When built, previous names if any, previous casualties by type, date & place. Also actual propulsion method i.e is the wheel a dumb trailing one & does she have twin Schottels or similar.

Tony


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

She was built in 2002-2003, and purportedly employs 2 Z-Drive propeller pods in addition to the paddle wheel. They rotate 360 degrees and are used for both steering and additional propulsion. I'm guessing the Z-Drives are some kind of direct drive version of the electric azipods so common in newer cruise ships (and so relatively finnicky and easily damaged!). I don't have specifics on the previous groundings, but stand corrected that it is a total of four. I have not heard of injuries.


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Jeff,
Many thanks your info. She should be fairly manoeuvrable with 2 Z-drive units which are generally very reliable if they are of the type fitted to tugs which are accessible from on deck. A bit surprised that she has a 'power wheel' as well - makes for a complicated powerpack. 4 incidents in as many years is a wee bit too much. 
Tony


----------



## PatBaltic22 (Jan 15, 2007)

I wonder if Ambassador's International, the owners of Majestic America Line which owns the Empress of the North will have trouble with Windstar Cruises. With all of the mishaps that the company has had, I wonder if it will affect the people who may want to board with Windstar and Majestic America. Just a thought.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Empress of the North*

Empress of the North was built by Nichols Brothers Boat Builders, Freeland, USA for American West Steamboat, Seattle. She was delivered in August 2003 and operates on the western rivers in winter and the Alaskan coast in summer.
Externally she is a replica of the ornate Mississipi river boats rather than the more functional western boats. She has four full length superstructure decks, some fancy funnels and a jib operated long gangplank over her bows.

The main particulars of Empress of the North are: -

5,975 grt; 1,963 net; 113 tons dwt.
109.93 metres oa, 17.37 meters beam, 3.7 metres draft
224 lower berths, 235 max passengers. All outside cabins, 94% with balconies.
84 crew
4 Caterpillar 3516 main engines of 1,850 kW each with a total of 10,000 BHP.
2 GE auxilliary engines with an output of 1,825 each.
The main propulsion is an electrically driven paddle wheel, supplemented by two Schottel drives. She also has a 740 kW bow thruster.
Service speed is 14 knots

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Many thanks for the detailed mechanical stuff Fred. 

I have found 3 other incidents:
24.10.03 Contact with lock gates at Ice Harbor Dam. 200 pax evacuated.
29.11.03 Grounded on the Oregon bank of the Columbia River. 2 crew & 1 pax with minor injuries.
24.03.06 Grounded on sand off the Washigton coast with 250 pax who were 
transferred to another vessel before she was refloated.

Tony


----------

